# How l long before you went home after giving birth?



## youngwife20

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home?
number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first? 
number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?!

I am wondering because I am so excited for when baby gets here and its exciting to hear other experiances :) :hugs:


----------



## tristansmum

i stayed in 40 hours after an emergency c section. i could have stayed longer but i wanted to go home. the first few weeks are a complete blur to me but i do remember feeling a massive sence of responsiblity when we were driving home with him.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

i was allowed home as soon as my notes were written up, i'd had a wee and baby had had a feed, however my blood pressure dropped so i had to stay abit longer (was going to leave at 05:00) i had my son at 02:19 and left at 05:25. 

Where i went if it's your first baby they keep you between 6-8 hours if everything went well.

When we got home we went to bed for a few hours kip. :thumbup:


----------



## Lauraxamy

LO was born at 7:26pm at 7:00am that following morning she asked if I wanted to go I said yes lol, then I just had to wait for the Dr to come round and my notes to be done then I went so not that long really.. 
I'm not sure if they keep you longer with your first but I was told it's usually 6hrs if everythings ok then you can go home but I didn't fancy going home in the early hours of the morning :lol:
The first thing I wanted to do was have a nice cup of tea, bath, wash my hair and then just chill with my new baby and OH however my inlaws decided to invite themselves so none of that happened :| but this time I'm hoping it will!


----------



## kmumtobe

I had meconium in my waters and consequetly ventouse which meant a transfer from birth centre to hospital, with meconium baby has to be monitored and checked hourly for 24 hours. I had him Monday 8:20pm, got out 2pm the Wednesday. Trying to get discharged took ages, one midwife to go round us all writing up the paperwork and doing both of our final checks. I had plans to be out same day too, was so annoyed tho I didnt feel up to much after spinal and episiotomy the Tuesday so it was probaby best x


----------



## youngwife20

aww , your charlie looks so cute!! so all worth it in the end :) xx


----------



## Eternal

My son had maconium in my waters and his heart rate kept dropping in labour. He was born at 345pm and I was "let out" at 10am the next morning, so less than 24 hours. He needed to be monitored over night hourly.


----------



## kmumtobe

youngwife20 said:


> aww , your charlie looks so cute!! so all worth it in the end :) xx

Thanks he is :D, theyre always worth it in the end whatever you go through you look back and its just one (or two!) days out of so many good ones.. even if you dont get that instant 'id do it again tomorrow' rush cos i didnt! x


----------



## xxEMZxx

I had Liam at 2.41pm on the Sunday and went home Monday night around 7pm but only because I was desperate to leave. They wanted me to stay at least another night because I had a PPH (I didn't need a blood transfusion thank god) but tbh I wasn't getting much help from them and anything I could do there I could do at home with more help so they had no choice but to discharge me!!


----------



## Mrshoffie

I was induced and ended up with a forceps delivery. We were sent home the next day after lo had had several blood sugar tests ( due to my gd )

Spent the evening cuddling/ feeding and wishing the inlaws would go so we could have some quality time!

Make the most of the first days, they are very precious. And tell family/friends in advance what your thoughts are re visitors - otherwise they may wish to descend immediately!


----------



## shortie1990

Riley was born at 11.42 on the Saturday night, I wasn't moved onto the ward untill gone 10am the following morning, maybe even later it's all a blur! So I had the Sunday night and Monday night on the ward and asked to go home on the Tuesday, if it was up to me I'd have asked sooner, but they were making sure my blood was ok and making sure I didn't need a transfer as I lost a fair bit


----------



## lynnikins

with my first we were in a week from when i went in in labour cause ds1 needed special treatment, had a nice private postnatal room on the MW suite lol, with ds2 i was in 2 nights after caus i needed a blood transfusion but he was cleared to go after 6 hours lol. 

typically they will offer to let you stay longer if its your first at least one night but if delivery went well they can let you go after 6 hrs in most hospitals in the UK,

when i first got home with ds1 i wanted a decent cup of tea and toasted sandwich and to sit on the sofa and feed him and cuddle him, then to catch up with my family and post pictures of him to family.


----------



## Floralaura

With my 1st I gave birth at 4.22am Sat morning and we were let home Sunday morning..this was 10 years ago nearly though.
With my 2nd I was induced and had GD so he was born at 5.54pm friday, went to scbu until late Fri night then had to be monitored overnight for BS levels and then we were released at 4pm Sat
So about 24hrs with both of them..


----------



## Sooz

I had to stay in for three nights because although I had a natural delivery with gas & air I had to have a spinal block and go to theatre afterwards because I ended up with a third degree tear. 

So the first night I got to the ward around 8:30pm and couldn't walk, the second day I couldn't have my catheter out because I was too swollen and the third day they wouldn't let me go because I hadn't had a bowel movement. Finally managed to go that evening but by then they couldn't discharge me until the next day due to need to get my final checks done and order all my tablets.

When we got home the feeling was pretty much one of 'finally', followed by, 'what the hell do we do now'!


----------



## Tink1o5

I had to stay in the hospital for 3 days. Could have stayed longer if i felt like it, but i was forced the 3 days because i was massively swollen in my lady bits. I couldnt use the restroom on my own so they had to keep using a catheter until the swelling went away. Although after i left .. i wish i had stayed 1 more day because i almost collapsed a few times. So i dont think my body was ready. 

When baby first came home i was a bit freaked out thinking "OMG, its just us and baby, no nurses or docs or anyone, how will i know what to do".. the answer for me was... YOU JUST DO. LOL


----------



## clairelou44

Number 1 : My first was born at 12.57pm I was discharged at approximately 12.00 the following day so roughly 24 hours later, my second was born at 14.29 they said I could be discharged that evening if I wamted them to rush the paperwork through but I said I would rather be discharged the following day

number 2: In my case they dfinately said I could be discharged quickly after my second birth due to it being my second but also because I had no pain relief at all so there was no need for them to keep an eye on me or the baby

number 3: With my first I could not stop looking at her, all these things that people say about sleep when they do I didnt listen to - when my daughter slept I sat there staring at her. With my second I just felt like the happiest person in the world so have my 2 gorgeous children


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 I had to stay in for 2 nights and with my other 2 I had to stay in a night with each, it was due to being rhesus negative and them having to do blood tests on LOs, DD1 was also jaundice. If it hadnt been for this they said I could have been out after 6 hours with each.

Like another poster said once home I think I was more scared and a little freaked that it was just us with Lo and no more doctors or nurses. This was with DD1 though, with the other 2 I felt alot mre comfatable having already done it the once. :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

With both of my girls I was cleared to leave within 24 hrs of delivery or less, but opted to stay the additional day that the insurance must pay for here in the states. I had great experiences with the nurses, so I prefered to rest in the hospital with just hubby and me, and the nurses standing guard against visitors if we were asleep or feeding. I plan on doing the same this time around, if we have the same experience with the staff.

Baby #1 and Baby #2 were cleared in the same amount of time, even though Baby 2 had a bout with low blood sugar that first evening. I was cleared to leave even sooner than the babies after both, because I was up and mobile within an hour of delivery.

With DD1 my thoughts were along the lines of 'holy s*%! I have a baby girl!!!!!!' and 'dear god I hope the carseat is installed properly'. With DD2 my thoughts were more like 'yay! baby coming home!' and 'did I remember to wipe down the basinette one last time before we left, or should I do it again'. We were happily able to enjoy the first evening at home with just us - a few calls to reassure us that help was nearby if we needed it, but thankfully no one attempted a visit.


----------



## goddess25

1. First baby was in hospital about 36 hours... as I tore very badly and had a catheter in and an IV and it took awhile to get me ready.

2. Second baby was in hospital 2 hours.

3. First thoughts was F**k what do I do now.


----------



## dacosta

Sooz said:


> When we got home the feeling was pretty much one of 'finally', followed by, 'what the hell do we do now'!

hehehe - yup; it feels as if the whole world has changed while youve been in hospital, and then suddenly you have a little person at home with you and you're a bit like... 'er... now what?!'


----------



## youngwife20

kmumtobe said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> aww , your charlie looks so cute!! so all worth it in the end :) xx
> 
> Thanks he is :D, theyre always worth it in the end whatever you go through you look back and its just one (or two!) days out of so many good ones.. even if you dont get that instant 'id do it again tomorrow' rush cos i didnt! xClick to expand...

I know exactly what you mean! the whole process is so exciting and i cant wait to experiance it! :) x


----------



## youngwife20

awww thank you so much ladies for all your responces!!!!! i cant wait for that momment when were home with the baby! all this worry and when pregnant will all seem trivial once our little bundle of amazingness arives!! xxx


----------



## Emma&Freya

Im bit worried now. My boyfriend has just said if I have my baby at 11pm at night or in the early hours of the morning he will be sent home quite quickly? And I wont have my baby with me when its born? I thought it got cleaned up then given to you then put it in its little bed by your bed?


----------



## babyscanart

I was in hospital 3 hours after having my first and was home by 3am in the morning. I couldn't wait to get home, didnt tear or have anything other than G&A so MW got my notes done asap and let me get home. I did have to go back to the hospital to get the paediatrician to check baby over about 36 hours later as DD wasn't seen before we left, but I would have rather done that than waited 24 hours in hospital.


----------



## mygirl

completly different story for me. as i live in France the standard is 5 days hospital for the first baby and 3 - 5 days for the next. i could have stayed in longer. for the first 3 days i was so knackered after a bad birth it was bliss to be looked after like i was. i didnt have to do anything for the baby cept feed her and hold her until i was ready and up to it, we are waited on hand and foot. literally. 3 square meals a day, someone on hand to change nappies and bath her, slept as much as i needed etc, they provided all nappies creams etc too. i asked my midwife if its the same for the second and she said well you can go home after 3 days but i recommend staying the five, just to get a rest. i can honestly say that im glad i stayed, because when i left, although there was a huge sense of responsibility and what the hell do we do now, i was confident i could bath, dress and breastfeed her properly and i never felt i had been thrown in the deep end and the care i recieved was exceptional, not something i would get at home. im in a different part of the country to where i had my daughter but ater talking to my friend who had her babies in the hospital im going to, im sure it will be the same, and she said they even bring a little wardrobe round for the babys each day!
lol, no fear of hospital here!


----------



## babyscanart

EmmaAndBump said:


> Im bit worried now. My boyfriend has just said if I have my baby at 11pm at night or in the early hours of the morning he will be sent home quite quickly? And I wont have my baby with me when its born? I thought it got cleaned up then given to you then put it in its little bed by your bed?

I delivered at midnight and left straight from the labour ward as they wanted to send my husband home at about 2am which I was not having. Baby wont leave your side unless there are complications they do stay with your in your room but if you are worried about your husband being kicked out you can look into private rooms or ask to be discharged asap.x


----------



## SpiderLady

kmumtobe said:


> I had meconium in my waters and consequetly ventouse which meant a transfer from birth centre to hospital, with meconium baby has to be monitored and checked hourly for 24 hours. I had him Monday 8:20pm, got out 2pm the Wednesday. Trying to get discharged took ages, one midwife to go round us all writing up the paperwork and doing both of our final checks. I had plans to be out same day too, was so annoyed tho I didnt feel up to much after spinal and episiotomy the Tuesday so it was probaby best x


Fwiw, my son also had meconium in water, his heartbeat went from 145 to 40 bpm. theatre was full or he woukd have been a c section. he was a swift forceps delivery.
He was not checked hourly and although we did stay in over 24 hours it was more cos of the time he was born and waiting for a doctor to sign us out. we would have been out around 12 hous after if the doctor didnt take forever to see us x


----------



## youngwife20

EmmaAndBump said:


> Im bit worried now. My boyfriend has just said if I have my baby at 11pm at night or in the early hours of the morning he will be sent home quite quickly? And I wont have my baby with me when its born? I thought it got cleaned up then given to you then put it in its little bed by your bed?

were did he hear this? i assumed if your all quiet they wont disturb you and they woudnt take yur baby away unless there was issues with the baby to my knowledge dont worry to much you should ask your midwife what the hosp pollicies are hun xx


----------



## youngwife20

mygirl said:


> completly different story for me. as i live in France the standard is 5 days hospital for the first baby and 3 - 5 days for the next. i could have stayed in longer. for the first 3 days i was so knackered after a bad birth it was bliss to be looked after like i was. i didnt have to do anything for the baby cept feed her and hold her until i was ready and up to it, we are waited on hand and foot. literally. 3 square meals a day, someone on hand to change nappies and bath her, slept as much as i needed etc, they provided all nappies creams etc too. i asked my midwife if its the same for the second and she said well you can go home after 3 days but i recommend staying the five, just to get a rest. i can honestly say that im glad i stayed, because when i left, although there was a huge sense of responsibility and what the hell do we do now, i was confident i could bath, dress and breastfeed her properly and i never felt i had been thrown in the deep end and the care i recieved was exceptional, not something i would get at home. im in a different part of the country to where i had my daughter but ater talking to my friend who had her babies in the hospital im going to, im sure it will be the same, and she said they even bring a little wardrobe round for the babys each day!
> lol, no fear of hospital here!


wow that sounds amazing! i for sure think the hosp enviroment were you are is alot more easier to handle! hosp here smell weird and food is awful! i think if we all had that treatment here we wouldnt all be in such a rush to go home lol


----------



## bunnyg82

My son was born at 3.10am. I had him naturally but had a 2nd degree tear and clitoral damage (makes me cringe so much thinking about that part!) . Due to the damage, they put a catheter in. I basically had to fight them to get it taken out and to go home the same day as I really wanted to be home with my family.

So, finally, they agreed that as long as I promised to pee when I got home (they were worried that the damage would put me off peeing and therefore risk me getting an infection) then they'd let me go. I finally left hospital (after pestering them all day!) at about 8pm. 

When I got home, to be honest it was all of a blur! I remember being so glad to be going home though! I am really pleased I pushed for it.

I put it in my birth plan, but they pretty much ignored that part and I really did have to push them. I couldn't bear the thought of my husband going home and me being left with my son alone in the hospital. 

If you really want to go home and haven't had any major complications then you have a right to ask to be released and like me, if they are trying to get you to stay, find out the reasons behind it and make your own mind out as to whether you think that you will be better off home or not. x

Edited as I just read above - certainly the hospital I was staying in we really had to fend for ourselves. The staff are so busy that there was no way you'd get any help (although they did manage to spare a few minutes to help me with feeding). So, I would have been left alone to look after the baby all by myself, husband being sent home, other babies crying away and likely to get very little sleep. Perhaps if I was in France, I might have stayed!! ha! x


----------



## youngwife20

bunnyg82 said:


> My son was born at 3.10am. I had him naturally but had a 2nd degree tear and clitoral damage (makes me cringe so much thinking about that part!) . Due to the damage, they put a catheter in. I basically had to fight them to get it taken out and to go home the same day as I really wanted to be home with my family.
> 
> So, finally, they agreed that as long as I promised to pee when I got home (they were worried that the damage would put me off peeing and therefore risk me getting an infection) then they'd let me go. I finally left hospital (after pestering them all day!) at about 8pm.
> 
> When I got home, to be honest it was all of a blur! I remember being so glad to be going home though! I am really pleased I pushed for it.
> 
> I put it in my birth plan, but they pretty much ignored that part and I really did have to push them. I couldn't bear the thought of my husband going home and me being left with my son alone in the hospital.
> 
> If you really want to go home and haven't had any major complications then you have a right to ask to be released and like me, if they are trying to get you to stay, find out the reasons behind it and make your own mind out as to whether you think that you will be better off home or not. x
> 
> Edited as I just read above - certainly the hospital I was staying in we really had to fend for ourselves. The staff are so busy that there was no way you'd get any help (although they did manage to spare a few minutes to help me with feeding). So, I would have been left alone to look after the baby all by myself, husband being sent home, other babies crying away and likely to get very little sleep. Perhaps if I was in France, I might have stayed!! ha! x

thank you for answering! and ouch that damage sounds painful!!

and i would hate to be all on my own in the hosp! so i will be adding that to my birth plan being sent home as soon as possible if baby and i are ok!!


----------



## Rebaby

I had a normal delivery, we didn't get to go home until 5 days later though as Toby was started on IV antibiotics briefly until his blood cultures came back negative and then we were discharged that evening.

As for what i felt when we got home: happy, tired, cold and overwhelmed!!


----------



## chuck

With my EMCS that was done in the night...I stayed one more night then discharged myself to a local birth centre and stayed there in a double bed with my man for another night before going home.

With my 2nd it was meant to be a homebirth but we decided to go in as I was losing a lot of blood...went in after midnight he was born by 4am I was home by 6pm...too long I was ready to leave after a little sleep and knowing I could wee so by lunch time. But I had to wait forever to see the paed and then get my Anti-D.


----------



## we can't wait

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home?
In the States it's a bit different. My doctor keeps you for a day or so to monitor mommy and baby. So, I had LO on Tuesday and went home on Thursday. She also had a little bit of Jaundice, so that could have been why too.

number 2: I'm wondering do you stay in longer if its your first? 
No. I think you only stay in longer if you have a complication.

number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?!
I was so excited to have her home. It was so weird and thrilling. You spend nine months knowing that you are having a baby, and yet when the baby actually arrives it is still shocking!

Good luck! :flow:


----------



## Snowball

The next day with all of them :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you for your answers ladies :) xx


----------



## Nyn

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home?

ds1 - 5 days 
ds2 - 15 hours :)

number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first?

I did, but only because of the induction with ds1.

number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?!

Finally home!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

1. We were home within 24 hours of having my first. We stayed one night.
2. No I don't believe you have to stay longer because it being your first etc. I think if mum and baby are doing fine, they want you to go home when you're ready. 
3. wow... she's my daughter! I made her! :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Rebaby said:


> I had a normal delivery, we didn't get to go home until 5 days later though as Toby was started on IV antibiotics briefly until his blood cultures came back negative and then we were discharged that evening.
> 
> As for what i felt when we got home: happy, tired, cold and overwhelmed!!

what made them think he needed anti biotics?


----------



## wilbz

Hi I was in 3 days with my first after c section, but only 6 hours with my second as she was a normal delivery


----------



## amygwen

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home? After 3 nights!
number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first? I don't think it makes a difference.
number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?! How the hell am I going to do this???


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I had ava at 8.32am on Wednesday and didnt get let out until Thursday at 2pm in the afternoon!!!! I had heavy meconium so had to have pitocin and she had to be checked every hour for 24hours. I think if its a normal delivery, then you only get kept in 6hours after delivery x


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home?
Born at 00:26 and we were allowed to leave at 20:00 that day

number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first? 
My BP skyrocketed, which is why i stayed in for as long as i did, they have a tendancy to send you home as soon as they can. My friend stayed in for 3days after her first because of her BP, and with her 2nd and 3rd she was out in less than 2hours after birth!!

number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?!
"Now what...??" It's very daunting!!


----------



## TweetyPie20

With my first I had him at 8 in the morning and I went home at 7pm. With my second I had him at 21.20 and I had to stay over night. They promised I'd be out before 12 because they wouldn't let me eldest on the ward and at 6pm I was still waiting to be discharged so I walked out and told them to post the discharge papers to my GP as I didn't have the time to wait any longer while she sat gossipping about moving house.


----------



## youngwife20

NicolleM.T.B. said:


> I had ava at 8.32am on Wednesday and didnt get let out until Thursday at 2pm in the afternoon!!!! I had heavy meconium so had to have pitocin and she had to be checked every hour for 24hours. I think if its a normal delivery, then you only get kept in 6hours after delivery x

thanks for answering! howw adorable does she look!! awww so cute :) xx


----------



## youngwife20

TweetyPie20 said:


> With my first I had him at 8 in the morning and I went home at 7pm. With my second I had him at 21.20 and I had to stay over night. They promised I'd be out before 12 because they wouldn't let me eldest on the ward and at 6pm I was still waiting to be discharged so I walked out and told them to post the discharge papers to my GP as I didn't have the time to wait any longer while she sat gossipping about moving house.

wow you really are strong! good you put your foot down! :)


----------



## Julymom2be

I was at my family reunion saturday and started feeling funny. I called my doctor and she said to come in and get checked, well all was fine I was having contractions but they werent strong enough to do anything so they sent me home. We got home around 12:30. My water broke a couple minutes after I got home. My mom went to change and I told her don't get to comfy, lol. I went back to the hospital and they confirmed my waters broke. At 8 in the morning I had not progressed so they induced me with pitocin. I had my LO at 11:43 pm on Sunday. I went home Tuesday evening around 5-6pm. I had to stay longer because it was so late when I gave birth to her and after birth, I kept bleeding. It was alot, I had to get a shot to control my bleeding.

When we got home I thought "now what do I do" lol. But now its so natural, I still get a little bit frustrated beause she cries and I dont know whats wrong, but I usually just cuddle her and shes fine.


----------



## youngwife20

Jully - aww thanks for answering :) x


----------



## JWandBump

Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home? About 14 hours after having her
number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first? I think it depends.. I stayed longer because I wanted to bf and she was my first so they had to help me. But it still diddnt work :(
number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?! I want a cup of tea, bath and bed!


----------



## mrsh2011

youngwife20 said:


> Number 1 : How long after birth were you alowed to go home?
> number 2: im wondering do you stay in longer if its your first?
> number 3: what was the first few things you thought when you you finaly got home with your brand new baby?!
> 
> I am wondering because I am so excited for when baby gets here and its exciting to hear other experiances :) :hugs:

I went home after 40 hours, and that was my first. When I got home I was in shock! It was so surreal, I had a little baby to look after!


----------



## GemmaGx

I was home within 3 hours for baby 1 and 3 and was only waiting with my second as they had a rush of labouring mums coming in and the midwife could not write my notes straight up. Think I was waiting about 5 hours in the end but it was the evening so we just watched the soaps in the home from home room whilst we were waiting then went home for a takeaway! I did not want to stay in hospital at all so nothing was going to keep me there! luckily I had straight forward deliveries so was able to get my own way. Good luck with your babyx


----------



## youngwife20

GemmaGx said:


> I was home within 3 hours for baby 1 and 3 and was only waiting with my second as they had a rush of labouring mums coming in and the midwife could not write my notes straight up. Think I was waiting about 5 hours in the end but it was the evening so we just watched the soaps in the home from home room whilst we were waiting then went home for a takeaway! I did not want to stay in hospital at all so nothing was going to keep me there! luckily I had straight forward deliveries so was able to get my own way. Good luck with your babyx

thank you so much gemma :)

what sort of birth did you have? how long were you in labour? and what pain relief did you have? xx


----------

